# Not sure how good the food is ... but the pic is GREAT!



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Thought you'd be interested in seeing Loblaw's new breed of choice to cover their President's Choice dog food label.

Pretty cool eh?


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Vizsla's seem to be showing up more and more. Really how can you resist that face.

There's also one on a Eukanuba product. That particular Vizsla is Catan's uncle. He seems to have all these famous relatives. The only thing Catan will be famous for is the number of socks that have passed through him.


----------



## remmy600 (Nov 30, 2009)

Lisa! Why do they love socks? I was packing to head out of town the other day and apparently Remmy wanted to help. I found her on her spot on the stairs just waiting for me with my argyles!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

remmy600 said:


> Lisa! Why do they love socks?


A pair of socks is a just a ball waiting to be rolled up. ;D


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

In Australia there is a vizsla doing agility in a TV ad for a dog food product. Looks gorgeous flapping ears and everything.

Merc used to fish dirty socks out the basket and sleep with them. Never found any holes in them so i don't think he was chewing them just liked them.


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Our Vets out of hours service uses a Vizsla on there posters, which considering the amount of time Scooby has been to our Vets is quite appropriate, ear infections, s**ts from eating horse poo, slicing his pad open on glass, the list goes on and he LOVES going to see them !!!!!!!!! Thank heavens for Pet insurance is all I can say.


----------

